# Programa de diseño de Frentes de equipos



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2010)

Programa de diseño de Frentes de equipos.

Este es un programa "Casi" Freware, el autor solo pretende que se le envíe una postal con los datos de la persona que use su programa, lo cual me parece un precio bastante bajo por el trabajo que se ha tomado.

Ver el archivo adjunto 39581




Para conseguirlo, se descargan las 3 partes del archivo a una carpeta, lo descomprimen e instalan.
Dentro de archivo hay unos ejemplos de los resultados que se pueden obtener con el programa.

*! ! ! No se olviden de la postal ¡ ¡ ¡*

*No puede ser electrónica.*
Será cuestión de comprar una tarjeta, escribirla y mandarla por correo.


----------



## tatajara (Sep 19, 2010)

se ve bueno habra que probarlo 
gracias por tu aporte 
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 8, 2012)

Por aquí un programa de diseño de frentes, es de una empresa que se dedica a fabricar los mismos, y provee el programa en forma gratuita para que le manden a fabricar los frentes diseñados, lo cual no quita que se emplee para bosquejar prototipos de frentes que serán fabricados por *"Uno mismo"* 







​


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 4, 2012)

Y con que método lo imprimen?
ya lo descargue y no me habitúo y que dicen del corel draw


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 5, 2012)

Hola, yo uso el Corel Draw que me permite una amplia libertad de trabajo. Incluso lo uso para hacer los circuitos ( diagramas) y los PCBs tambien los paso al Corel para tener medidas exactas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Hola, yo uso el Corel Draw que me permite una amplia libertad de trabajo. Incluso lo uso para hacer los circuitos ( diagramas) y los PCBs tambien los paso al Corel para tener medidas exactas.



Por aquí se hablo sobre el uso de CorelDraw para el diseño de frentes


----------

